
Show HN: Etymap – interactive visualization of Wiktionary words and etymologies - zifeo
https://github.com/zifeo/Etymap
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/etymologymaps/comments/7oasca/inter...](https://www.reddit.com/r/etymologymaps/comments/7oasca/interactive_etymology_map_for_wiktionary_words_oc)

------
KenanSulayman
Very interesting!

Is this (wiktionary) also where google gets their etymology graphs displayed
in search from? I’m always amazed by these graphs, showing the history of
words all the way back to Latin

------
stevula
I’ll have to check this out on my computer later, since it’s unreadable on my
iPhone 7 (left half of screen is solid grey). Looks cool though.

------
lucb1e
This is really cool. The demo website is fast, and the graphs are intuitive,
pretty, and tell you exactly what you want to know.

